# emirates fares



## Desert_Fever (Apr 13, 2013)

So, maybe some of you understand this better. The fares from Dubai to USA return are double of what they are from other major Asia capitals in india and farther east for business class.....

Anyone cracked the code on why flying to their hometown on Emirates is MOST expensive


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
At Christmas we flew to UK on Emirates via Dubai from Chennai.
It was less than half price compared with direct flight from Dubai (even when you consider the one way flight to Chennai to start the whole journey off) - go figure!!
We had a layover in Dubai on the way back - to ensure we got our baggage and then did not take the final leg from Dubai to Chennai - that was booked for 1 week later.
They must think that if journey originates in Dubai - we are made of money!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## GloballyRelaxed (Nov 5, 2014)

Desert_Fever said:


> So, maybe some of you understand this better. The fares from Dubai to USA return are double of what they are from other major Asia capitals in india and farther east for business class.....
> 
> Anyone cracked the code on why flying to their hometown on Emirates is MOST expensive



Try looking at 'Jet Blue' , the US domestic carrier has a code share with Emirates and the fares can be a lot lower...though not always.


----------



## Desert_Fever (Apr 13, 2013)

Steve,

Thats exactly what I am seeing now with the indian cities. I've never been through there. Can you fly there and transit perhaps...or do you need exit and re-enter? How did you manage the baggage situation? Did the UK counter book your bags to Dubai without hassle?

This actually saves 3K on business class which is crazy.


----------



## Desert_Fever (Apr 13, 2013)

GloballyRelaxed said:


> Try looking at 'Jet Blue' , the US domestic carrier has a code share with Emirates and the fares can be a lot lower...though not always.


so Jetblue originating in DXB? I'll go to their site - thanks for the tip.


----------



## GloballyRelaxed (Nov 5, 2014)

Desert_Fever said:


> so Jetblue originating in DXB? I'll go to their site - thanks for the tip.


Flew the wife over here for Xmas/NYE period from JFK to here, JetBlue worked out at a $1500 difference.

Can only but try.


----------



## Hull-Heppy (Jun 21, 2014)

Emirates pricing is crazy, it is more expensive to fly from DXB to Sydney than it is from the UK to Sydney which will stop in DXB. Actually, the flight from the UK includes the same leg from DXB which is more expensive.


----------



## Desert_Fever (Apr 13, 2013)

Hull-Heppy said:


> Emirates pricing is crazy, it is more expensive to fly from DXB to Sydney than it is from the UK to Sydney which will stop in DXB. Actually, the flight from the UK includes the same leg from DXB which is more expensive.


EXACTLY - so 1) Why the heck is that?  2) What's the hack? other than taking a one-way flight ...


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

I think this has been discussed before. All airlines do it. We once found a flight from Cairo > Dubai > Toronto for 900ish (USD) and the exact same Dubai > Toronto (same dates) for 2200ish. 

We have found the same with Qatar Airways - which is why it's cheaper to take the same routes via Doha. Once flew in to Washington for half price by flying into Doha and then direct to Washington.

It's the price you pay for direct flights and it's a way for airlines to attract people to take their flight when there's more competition. There is NO way to fly direct to most of these destinations. 

Having said that, Emirates is generally more expensive. Even when there are other direct flight options eg: London, Frankfurt etc. Then again, I would rather fly Emirates than BA


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Desert_Fever said:


> Steve,
> 
> Thats exactly what I am seeing now with the indian cities. I've never been through there. Can you fly there and transit perhaps...or do you need exit and re-enter? How did you manage the baggage situation? Did the UK counter book your bags to Dubai without hassle?
> 
> This actually saves 3K on business class which is crazy.


Hi,
We flew from Abu Dhabi to chennai on Jet airways then stayed in chennai for a few days.
We then flew from chennai to DXB had a long wait in the lounge then flew to Manchester.
When we booked the tickets we purposely delayed the DXB to chennai return by a week - as emirates allow that. The meant that our bags automatically were offloaded in DXB and as we were travelling business - they gave us a chauffeur car back to our place in AD.
Difference was as follows. Three people business DXB to man return 68000 aed. 
Chennai to man (via DXB) 30,000 aed!
We go to India regularly so don't know whether you can transit but if you get timing right - don't see why not.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## dubai_ali (Dec 25, 2014)

Al peasant class flights - I know my place 

Heathrow to Dubai return:
*GBP 392.47 *
18 Mar 15 EK0030
17 Jul 15 EK0005
There are also returns on same dates £30 cheaper using Quantas. 

Heathrow to Dubai one way
*GBP 443.97*
18 Mar 15 EK0030

:noidea:

Same dates with BA - £634 return. £1283 single :confused2::noidea:

Obviously BA think they won't be able to sell the return seat and they need to make up what I would have spent on champagne and duty free .


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Simple answer. 

UK to Dubai flights on Emirates are flights en route to Australia which are very popular with Brits. 

If you get off in Dubai, the next leg is often empty as there is more competition, the closer you get to Australia. 

So you are in effect paying for the whole route to Melbourne/Sydney, even if you get off half way.


----------



## dubai_ali (Dec 25, 2014)

twowheelsgood said:


> Simple answer.
> 
> UK to Dubai flights on Emirates are flights en route to Australia which are very popular with Brits.
> 
> ...


Well at least that explains it. So I book a single I'll insist I get doubled up on meals and drinks .


----------



## Hull-Heppy (Jun 21, 2014)

twowheelsgood said:


> Simple answer.
> 
> UK to Dubai flights on Emirates are flights en route to Australia which are very popular with Brits.
> 
> ...


This contradicts what I am saying though, your sentiment reads that the UK to Dubai flight should be more expensive as it is on the busy route to Oz and in effect is paying for the whole UK to Oz flight because the flights are empty after leaving Dubai.


When in fact the UK - Sydney flight is cheaper than the Dubai - Sydney flight which is opposite to what you are saying.:noidea:

UK MAN - SYD 29/5/2015 RT 24/6/2015 (via DXB using the EK418 flight on 30/5/2015) is 4,326 AED 

DXB - SYD 30/5/2015 RT 24/6/2015 (the same EK418 apparently empty flight) is 6,675 AED


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
It is all related to competition and the difference between a passenger using DXB simply as a hub to transit through (cheap flights) as opposed to the point of origin or destination of a flight (resident or holidaymaker - both rich - so expensive flights!)
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Desert_Fever (Apr 13, 2013)

I just bought business class from DXB<>IAD today for $5000. I could have booked the same exact segment with a stopover in DXB from Mumbai or New Delhi for $2700 - That just blows my mind, but like some have pointed out - there is some flawed business logic here.

Next step for me - visa for india so i can do my transit for the next trip out.


----------



## Edino (Sep 22, 2013)

Fares from Dubai are always high with Emirates, because it not their focus. They focus on transfers and arrivals....

Emirates has some very good pricing on flghts to Dubai. I managed to buy business class return tickets from Amsterdam to Dubai on the A380 for just about 1300euro back in January. KLM on the other hand would charge at least 600euro more, for less comfort and service... Emirates for me always.


----------



## crt454 (Sep 3, 2012)

You pay for what you get, i paid originally $1100 round trip from Dbx to Seattle non stop 15 hr flight, then 3 days before my flight they offered me business class for 1000$ Which I accepted,can't beat that, sorry but I wouldn't fly with no other airline then emirates, there the best hands down.


----------



## Desert_Fever (Apr 13, 2013)

crt454 said:


> You pay for what you get, i paid originally $1100 round trip from Dbx to Seattle non stop 15 hr flight, then 3 days before my flight they offered me business class for 1000$ Which I accepted,can't beat that, sorry but I wouldn't fly with no other airline then emirates, there the best hands down.


That 1000 dollar upgrade is nice. Too bad it isn't offered as much when you are platinum. You either get upgraded or not.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Another reason that EK fares are higher when you start in DXB is because they're owned by the government, therefore all government and public sector flights are made on EK, it's just spreading money around - it's exactly the same in Abu Dhabi and Qatar.


----------



## Desert_Fever (Apr 13, 2013)

Interesting point


----------

